# Why Is My Water Cloudy?



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys! Another problem for me came up.

I bought a new 5 gallon tank for my betta and set it up last night with new gravel, which I rinsed thoroughly, three silk plants, a ceramic pot designed for fish tanks, two live plants, a snail, a little froggie statue, bubble stone, heater, and filter. Oh and a fluorescent bulb.

And almost since I set it up the water's been cloudy. I can't figure out why. The water should be clean right? So why would it look cloudy? 

Does anyone have an idea why? Also there seems to be sort of a residue building up where the water level is.

I've also put aquarium salt (per instructions) BettaSafe, and AccuClear in his tank to prepare the water.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would say it's cycling because it's a new tank but you said it been like that since you set it up so. But a small 5 gallon would cycle fast I would say it's cycling your supposed to give a tank 2 or 3 weeks then put fish in it. That away it has time to cycle and all reading go back to zero.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd say gravel? What color is the gravel? And yes, it needs to cycle for a month


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

It could be any of the thing's you put in there for him if you didnt rinse the gravel enough, It could be a number of things 

If the water is cloudy immediately, or within an hour or two of filling the tank, it's probably due to insufficiently washed gravel Drain the tank and rinse the gravel until the water runs clear. That should resolve the problem.

If washing the gravel doesn't solve the problem, the next most likely cause of cloudy water in a newly filled tank is a high level of dissolved constituents such as phosphtaes silicates, or heavy metals. If you test the water, you'll no doubt find the pH is high (alkaline). In these cases, treating the water with conditioners will often resolve the problem.

Those are a couple tip's from the tetra care program also like i stated before it could be the tank cycling i set up one of my 10 gallon tanks and used a fish to cycle it, By the next morning it was cloudy and had started cycling.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! I actually found the culprit. It was the bubble stone. I changed the water, rinsed everything out, and the tank had clear water. And then a half an hour later, I turned on the bubble stone and clouds of something or another started filling the tank. So I turned it off and took it out.

I have another question now though. Do I need a bubble stone? I bought both a long one and a tiny one. The long one was what I had in the tank. Ninja Dude doesn't even really like the bubbles, and I have live plants in my tank to put oxygen into the water.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Bettas do not need airstones because they can breathe water from the surface. Many times the current caused by the bubbles stresses them out--if you still want to use the airstone with less bubbles you can tie knots in the tubing or crimp it with binder clips. Gang valves are also good for this. If you don't want to use it, they're still good to keep around in case your betta ever gets sick.

I think FloridaBettas' words about cycling may be a bit misleading, since he or she left out the fact that a tank needs ammonia to cycle. If you leave it for two weeks and don't do anything, nothing will happen. I suggest researching the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

There are 2 major cycling methods and thats using fish or without fish you can put some hardy fish in there like a betta and your tank will cycle or you can add a bacteria supplement to start the cycle i have used the fish way both time's on my 10 gallon cummunity tank i put a betta in it to start the cycle after 3 weeks it was ready i added my other fish little at a time and on my 55 gallon i used 6 tiger barb's to start the cycle and the big 55 took 4 weeks mabey 5 i no it was a while before i could add my clown loaches it seemed like 2 months i like doing it with a fish because it seem's like a strong bacteria my friend used the supplement and some how his bacteria started dying and his tank started a small cycle over again. If you want some real info and are unsure go to a fish care website not a fourm where everyone just tell's you what they do or there opinion and disagrees with other's not being rude just saying that some time you have to go get the facts not what people think


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I plan on cycling my tank with Ninja Dude in it. I know some people think it's mean, but I personally don't want to keep my poor betta in a tub for weeks and weeks. I'm going to be really careful with the water, do plenty of partial water changes, and test the water a lot. He's a really happy and lively fish. I think he'll be just fine.

I don't ever plan on putting any other fish in his tank except him and his pet snail, so I won't ever have to worry about him getting sick from other fish or there being too much waste in the water.

I do read on other websites a lot. And it has come in handy. This one site I found recommends using aquarium salt and a treatment called Aqua-Sol, and it actually ended up helping a lot because he tore his fins about four days ago and by the second day they were completely healed.

Thanks for the advice guys, and FloridaBettas.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Web-site can still just be a persons opinion based on their experience or something they read and especially if they are selling something or pushing a product of some type-they will provide information that fits what they are selling/pushing

Forums-give a wide range of opinion and experience, however, it is up to the person to use their own judgment before following some information given.

The best information and what I like to use on the internet are from scientific studies and/or science based research

And a little logic and personal experience......


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Web-site can still just be a persons opinion based on their experience or something they read and especially if they are selling something or pushing a product of some type-they will provide information that fits what they are selling/pushing
> 
> Forums-give a wide range of opinion and experience, however, it is up to the person to use their own judgment before following some information given.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Be smart enough not to go to them site's then i dont no what to tell you. I no if i listen to some of the people here half my fish would be in shock everyday if not get sick. there's plenty of site's that help you without a thing to sell. I swear everytime something is said on this site someone has something to say bad about it or negative about it or they no more then the person that post before them lol its a joke.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

We all have opinions and we all have the right to state them....that is what a forum is for.....thats the beauty of forums......debate and discussion......in a respectful manner......

Everyone has had different experience to base their opinion on, what works for me may not work for you and what works for you may not work for me...doesn't mean either of us are wrong...we have just had different experiences to base our opinions on.......


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought this fourm was to help people also. Not be close minded to almost everything. To not say something negative everytime someone has an idea. And when people get paid hundreds of dollars or more a week to help people and has a whole website dedicated to fish care and then I post a page from there site an people are like oh no I don't think this make since and this is what I do. Well are you the expert are you getting paid money. Your just on here saying IMO. I'm sitting here just joined this fourm and even thou I think I no about fish and have the answer I still go get the answer from the experts just in case I don't want to tell someone how to do something just because I've done it or it works for me I want it to be the right.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone here is an "evpert" but some of us have a lot of experience keeping fish and what works for one may not work for another. For example, one person may swear by Jungle Fungus Clear and say it works for them every time they use it. Someone else might say it's no good because it never worked for them. Not to be rude but if you get your answers from the experts then why belong to a forum?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just cause I get info from experts means I can't be on a fourm the last time I Checked it was called bettafish. com not taking care of fish.com I joined because I thought it was going to be a bunch of betta lovers and people trying to better the breed but it seems more like some cool and nice people along with some rude no it all people I just like to talk to people that enjoy betta like I do I part of the betterbettas fourm that you have to pay to be part of and then i seen this fourm and thought I would join it since the name betta was right in the URL people wouldn't think about acting like that in the ibc congress it's just rude oh but that's just my opinion lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, we do get the occaisional know it all here. Also, just because I have the title of moderator does NOT mean that I know it all or think I know it all. That comment wasn't aimed at you, Florida bettas. I just wanted to put that out there in case anyone thinks that moderators know it all.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I didnt even no you are a moderator! And dont care, I dont care if your obama. Oh i see you had to put it on the post just in case people dont no. you need to tell everyone lol. Nobody even brought up the word moderator one time. You just had to make sure everyone know's. like i care or it make a difference that you have a little title by your name that says "moderator". Wow your the moderator on a small fourm, how awesome lol.. but that's just my opinion right. lol 

I thought this fourm was to talk about betta fish not bash peoples ideas and try to find every little problem with them just because you do it another way or its your opinion. the web site is bettafish.com not your opinion.com or this is the way i do thing's.com i understand if someone ask but most of the time they asking a serious question that can cause a sick or even dead fish if not given the facts just how you do it ... I dont act like i no it all because then i wouldnt open minded and willing to learn new things which makes me a better fish keeper in the long run. Plus there is always something new to learn. But if you want to keep telling people how to do things half a$$ just because thats the way you do it or its your opinion. I would rather tell them how to do it by the book and let them tweak it a little to fit there needs. Not this is my opinion and this is how i do it yes i let them no how i do it but whatever the question is i state the facts from the best source i can get info on there question from. Not a got it all figured out moderator...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

No one is insulting you, and there is no reason to get defensive. The only purpose for moderators on these sites is to keep people on topic and deter people from flaming each other--other than that moderator status means nothing--this is why they don't feel a need to go around sporting moderator status. It doesn't mean anything.

If you're having a problem with someone, or the way this forum reacts to or poses criticism, I suggest going to the general non-fish section and making your own topic, or taking your argument to PMs if there are certain individuals that you have problems with. At this point this thread has nothing to do with why the OP's water was cloudy--so it might be best to close this topic.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So the moderator is supposed to keep people from getting off topic but there the one doing it also instead of PM or saying something like PM me and we can finish talking. but nope just get off topic and tell other people not to lol thats awesome. So the moderator can say there opinion and get off topic but tells other people not to do it lol. The moderator is supposed to keep people from getting flamed but instead of saying let's take this to the PM. No they just keep going back and forth always trying to find a problem in peoples post so he/she can say something about it like "that will never work" or "i wouldnt do that" "in my opinion this is what i do" how about looking at the good things about something bettas are going to die no matter what so just because someone has an idea and bettas are still going to die here and there its not a good idea well at least less are dying then whats dying now at least someone is doing something instead of just sitting behind a computer talking smak look at the good in something but no everything is negative.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel kind of uncomfortable that my thread turned into an argument. I figured out the problem so we can close it if you want.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Amour said:


> I feel kind of uncomfortable that my thread turned into an argument. I figured out the problem so we can close it if you want.


So what was the problem and how did you fix it?


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh.. my water was really cloudy and I figured out it was the bubble stone I had in the tank. So I took it out and it's not cloudy anymore. :3 I'm thinking of just putting the little bubble stone in it. I used to have a big long one. But maybe he'll like just a little one.

By the way, if anyone else has problems adjusting their air flow on a air pump, Walmart sells a really handy adjuster for less than five dollars. 

Click Here


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good catch and problem solving.....funny how a little thing can change things so much....


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha thank you.  I'm finding as I learn more about my betta, that I figure things out myself shortly after I post on here with a "HELP ME HELP ME"... so I'm going to try to figure things out myself first before crying for help every time.


----------

